# Why does he do this? Ugh, I guess I know why, the real question is . . .



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

WHY AM I SO GOSH DARN STUPID?? AND WEAK???

I don't see him for days, or I see him minimally, we are frank, curt, to the point and we go on our separate ways. Then days, like today, when I go and see him alone, he does something like reach for me, and hugs me and acts like he wants to hold me and be with me. So ME, being the foolish idiot that I am, lets him get too close and eventually (not always the same day) we have sex. Ugh. I get so pissed at myself afterwards. Why is it so hard when he turns on the charm. He's the one leaving me, he has his own place now. I'm the one that was hurt and yet I'm the one who can't say no. I know that if I was my own friend, I'd be telling myself to gtf out and away. So why is it so hard? Am I the only fool? I've never thought of myself as weak, but, I am seeing now, that clearly when it comes to him, there's still a part that doesn't want to let go. I've come to terms with the moving out, divorce, etc., all that's left is trying to let go the physical and emotional aspect.

And right now, I'm doing horribly at that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

